# Tusker down



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

I figured I'd post a recent hog pic while I was here. Not the biggest old boar, but he had some of the best teeth of any pig I've shot in quite a long time.... My son also had some archery success.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Good to see


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats to both of you.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Very good! Amazing how good that those rain type boots are to prevent leaving a scent trail where you walk. It was a big step forward in bow hunting success when I found that out. Really cool to share that with your son.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I passed on one yesterday. East Texas


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*

cool start the little one early. we'll be waiting on a picture of the buck that tore up the tree in your avatar. oh, i've never seen a 14k gold plated bow?? :texasflag:texasflag


----------

